# Linux installiert --> NTLDR fehlt



## kleinerEskimo (13. März 2006)

Hallo,

mein Computer hat 2 Festplatten, einmal C: und einmal S:
Auf S: ist Windows XP drauf und auf C: war XP drauf. Ich habe nun auf C: Linux Mandrake installiert und dabei im Prinzip das ganze Windows von C: runtergeschmissen.

Nun fährt der Rechner bis zur Auswahl ob Windows oder Linux hoch (über Lilo) und wenn ich aber Windows wähle kommt die Fehlermeldung "NTLDR fehlt" (weiter mit STRG-Alt-entf).

Wie komme ich jetzt wieder an mein Windows ran?

Die C:-Festplatte ist PrimaryMaster, die S:-Festplatte ist PrimarySlave. Die Boot-Reihenfolge ist: Floppy - CD - HDD0.

Kann mir jemand eine Lösung mit "Fahrplan" für weniger Hardware-Versierte geben?
Ihr würdet mir sehr sehr helfen!

Danke


----------



## Sinac (14. März 2006)

Wie sind denn deine Einträge in der lilo.conf?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. März 2006)

Das Problem wird sein, dass Windows seine Boot-Daten immer auf der ersten Partition der ersten Festplatte (also in der Regel der ersten Partition der Primary Master-Platte, also hda1) speichern will und von dort booten will.
Ich hab Linux auf hda (Primary Master) und Windows auf hdb (Primary Slave). Wenn ich mal Windows neu installiere muss ich hda abklemmen damit ich Windows installieren kann, denn ansonsten versucht es auf eine ext3-Partition zu schreiben, was es natuerlich nicht kann. Schade auch. 
Um Windows dann nutzen zu koennen muss ich per Lilo noch das Mapping der Festplatten vertauschen, sodass Windows denkt hdb waere hda und umgekehrt.

Bei Dir wird nun das Problem sein, dass Du wirklich die Boot-Daten Deine Windows in's Nirwana geschickt hast, denn Du hast ja auf der Platte von der Windows booten will Linux installiert.

Du kannst also entweder die Platten tauschen, oder wie ich Windows mittels Lilo vorgaukeln, dass die Platten getauscht waeren. Ob Du um eine Windows-Neuinstallation herum kommst kann ich Dir grad nicht sagen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass Du zumindest mal den Reparatur-Modus drueberlaufen lassen musst.


----------



## kleinerEskimo (14. März 2006)

Hi Hi,

also die Lilo sieht so aus:

default="linux"
boot=/dev/hda
map=/boot/map
keytable=/boot/de-latin1.klt
prompt
nowarn
timeout=100
message=/boot/message
menu-scheme=wb:bw:wb:bw

image=/boot/vmlinuz
             label="linux"
             root=/dev/hda1
             initrd=/boot/initrd.img
             append="acpi=ht" resume=/dev/hda5 splash=silent"
             vga=788
             readonly

image=/boot/vmlinuz
             label="linux-nonfb"
             root=/dev/hda1
             initrd=/boot/initrd.img
             append="acpi=ht resume=/dev/hda5"
             readonly

image=/boot/vm-linuz
             label="failsafe"
             root=/dev/hda1
             initrd=/boot/initrd.img
             append="failsafe acpi=ht resume=/dev/hda5"
             readonly

other=/dev/hdb1
             label="windows"
             table=/dev/hdb
             map-drive=0x80
                   to=0x81
             map-drive=0x81
                   to=0x80

Was müsste ich denn hier jetzt umstellen

grüßlis
nora


----------

